

Cartoon: the magic of marketing - zbygniew
http://arthurzbygniew.blogspot.com/2010/03/cartoon-magic-of-marketing.html

======
gprisament
Sadly, I feel the same way about "organic" and "free range" labels. I wish I
could feel good about spending more money to buy sustainable food, but I think
it's mostly bogus marketing.

------
zbygniew
The organic labels vary from country to country. The toughest one is in
France: AB for Agriculture Biologique

The tougher the rule the better the food, it's up to the consumer to make the
wisest choices an support the appropriate producers.

european regulation: CEE 2092/91 (CE) n°834/2007 and (CE) n°889/2008 available
in english

in
french:[http://www.repasbio.org/fnab/index.php/Tout_sur_la_bio/La_bi...](http://www.repasbio.org/fnab/index.php/Tout_sur_la_bio/La_bio_c_est_quoi_/)

[http://www.repasbio.org/fnab/index.php/Tout_sur_la_bio/La_bi...](http://www.repasbio.org/fnab/index.php/Tout_sur_la_bio/La_bio_c_est_quoi_/Qu_est_ce_que_la_Bio.html)

<http://www.agencebio.org/pageEdito.asp?IDPAGE=33>

compared european, french and us labels (in
french):<http://biogassendi.ifrance.com/reglesbio.htm#Les>

------
zbygniew
The cartoon underlines today's false assumptions: cars, nuke and fuel can be
green. They ain't. Train is the greenest transport mean. Overconsumption of
energy is the CORE problem. The demise of the dollar will force the US to
acknowldge this reality, when petrol will become unaffordable.

